# Summer 2012 TV shows ending and renewed discussion.



## FAST6191 (Mar 30, 2012)

Normally I reserve these threads for early May and continue them on well into June time (about when it all settles down) but it seems TV stations have been starting the waving of the cancellation and renewals wand and/or rolling the dice a bit earlier this year. Update- more in http://gbatemp.net/topic/324055-summer-2012-tv-shows-ending-and-renewed-discussion/page__view__findpost__p__4219481 and full list (ish and sans cable networks http://www.tvguide.com/news/fall-tv-schedule-1005618.aspx )
As the machinations of US TV are almost unfathomable to those that have a passing acquaintance with logic let alone a good one our usual link of choice is
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSSAOa-UUgA&feature=related
(Screenwipe S3E5 if you are going by other methods, apologies for the wasted couple of hours linking up this series tends to cause).

Sources- some combination of
http://www.tvrage.com/news/460/arrivals-returns-departures-1st-edn-part-2 and 
http://tvdonewright.com/2012-2013-preview/2012-2013-renewal-cancellation-chart/
http://www.tvguide.com/news/fall-tv-schedule-1005618.aspx
http://www.tv.com/whats-renewed-whats-canceled-and-whats-still-in-between-2011-edition/story/25402.html

I do not have nearly enough patience/masochistic tendencies to wade through the pilots ordered but feel free to discuss them. Equally as yet undecided I am not wishing to wade through in full right now but the links above should allow you to and again feel free to discuss them.

So
*Surprise comeback*
Breaking in- I have not watched many but after what looked like a cancellation (and that being preceded by awful show killing scheduling) it seems the speculation turned out to be correct and it got a second series. It seems unlikely it will have a third (at least on fox) but such a thing is nearly unprecedented for TV shows.


*Renewals so far*
It seems after a shaky few years Bones is being renewed without hesitation although that have more to do with Fox more or less dropping the ball or otherwise having shows end (House was always have to ended this time around). Can't say I have ever really go into it (tried watching the DVDs one time but they did not grab me although I am still in the post wire world so procedurals tend to be useless).
Copy and paste time
Survivor
The Amazing Race
Big Bang Theory
How I Met Your Mother
Blue Bloods
NCIS
NCIS: LA
Person of Interest
The Mentalist
Criminal Minds
The Good Wife
Hawaii Five-0
CSI
2 Broke Girls
Mike and Molly
The Amazing Race
60 Minutes
48 Hours Mystery
Grimm
The Voice
Smash
Family Guy
The Simpsons
The Cleveland Show
American Dad
Kitchen Nightmares
The X Factor
Bones


Might we finally see the first CSI cancelled?

Burn notice was renewed for a sixth series (the upcoming one) back in 2010.
Game of thrones was renewed for series 2 very shortly after the series started and there are rumblings of further renewals after that (indeed series 2 airs in a couple of weeks).

*Cancellations*
Terra Nova was known about a while back http://gbatemp.net/topic/316388-the-terra-nova-season-finale-major-spoilers/page__view__findpost__p__4132992
Luck- an HBO horse racing drama. Cancelled seemingly for PR reasons (some horses died during filming but not in front of the camera or anything).
Allen Gregory (Fox)
Charlie's Angels (ABC)
Chuck (NBC)
Desperate Housewives (ABC)
Extreme Makeover: Home Edition (ABC)
Free Agents (NBC)
H8R (CW)
House (Fox)
Man Up! (ABC)
One Tree Hill (CW)
The Playboy Club (NBC)
Prime Suspect (NBC)
Work It (ABC)

So shows you will miss, shows you have a hard time figuring out why they were renewed and shows that should have been put to bed sooner?

I have yet to get far into series 2 (I can just about watch one episode at a day) but so far I kind of wish someone would take Walking dead out back and give it the two barrels treatment. I would do a breakdown but it seems http://www.cracked.com/blog/5-reasons-the-walking-dead-has-to-get-better/ has already hit many of the notes.
The only thing that really raises an eyebrow is Hawaii Five-0 got renewed- I caught a couple of episodes waiting for various things to appear/people to get ready for DVDs and it was stupid- California film and TV types seem to have a loose grip on reality/physics at the best of times but this was a cut above that (my favourite that I saw was a guy driving through a gate in a sports car despite having a broken wrist and then proceeding to get into a fight again despite a broken wrist).

Equally I have not seen too much painful computer related nonsense other than some stuff in Person of interest which was not half as bad as previous years (I do not think I am any more inclined to ignore it but it might have happened) and the usual magic database/wizard did it at work in criminal minds.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 31, 2012)

As long as we get more Community and less Whitney, I think I will be satisfied.


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 31, 2012)

Big Bang Theory
How I Met Your Mother
*Breaking In
They are the only two*[three] out of the renewals that I watch, although I have been meaning to start a few of the other.
Also, I do enjoy Breaking In, but as of episode 3 (4 episodes are out, just not up to latest) it hasn't been as good as season 1.


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't get why they brought back Breaking In. It was a great show, but it's unlikely to get renewed for a third season. Maybe there was some contract issues that forced Fox to revive it?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't care about renewals now. At least I won't have to for a while because all I care about is getting South Park, and that's renewed until the 20th season I believe.


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 31, 2012)

Chuck and house are going bye bye? =(


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 31, 2012)

No more Chuck and House MD??? Well, shit.


----------



## loco365 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm kinda sad to see Prime Suspect go. It was a good show tbh. Terra Nova was too. House as well.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2012)

More info has trickled in. As always I am not paying attention to new shows being picked up but you are quite free to discuss them.
http://www.tvguide.com/news/fall-tv-schedule-1005618.aspx seems to be the easier to manage list right now although http://tvseriesfinale.com/tv-show/cancelled-tv-shows-2011-12-season-20684/ also helps.

Everything that was not up above (the link had the full list). No real word on US cable stuff although what I can find says Game of Thrones was already renewed for series 3 as was Burn notice which was picked up back in 2010 for two series with the upcoming one being the second of those, Bored to Death was cancelled, Eureka was cancelled, Hung was cancelled, In Plain Sight has a fifth and final to come and Breaking Bad has had a final series ordered. Flashpoint was renewed about a week ago for a final series http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2012/05/01/flashpoint-final-season-announced/131807/ 
Sons of Anarchy was renewed back in February for series 6 and 7 with an eye to 7 being the last http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/sons-of-anarchy-renewed-kurt-sutter-fx-287031

*Cancelled*
A Gifted Man (CBS) *not on the list above but has since been cancelled*
Alcatraz (Fox)
Are You There, Chelsea? (NBC)
Awake (NBC)
Best Friends Forever (NBC)
Bent (NBC)
Breaking In (Fox)
The Finder (Fox)
GCB (ABC)
Harry's Law (NBC)
I Hate My Teenage Daughter (Fox)
Missing (ABC)
Napoleon Dynamite (Fox)
Pan Am (ABC)
Ringer (CW)
The River (ABC)
The Secret Circle (CW)


*Renewed*
90210 (CW)
30 Rock (NBC)
America's Funniest Home Videos (ABC)
America's Next Top Model (CW)
The Bachelor (ABC)
The Bachelorette (ABC)
The Big Bang Theory (CBS)
Body of Proof (ABC)
The Cleveland Show (Fox)
Castle (ABC)
Community (NBC)
Cougar Town (moving to TBS)
Dancing With the Stars (ABC)
Don't Trust the B---- in Apartment 23 (ABC)
Fashion Star (NBC)
Fringe (Fox)
Glee (Fox)
Gossip Girl (CW)
Grey's Anatomy (ABC)
Grimm (NBC)
Happy Endings (ABC)
Hart of Dixie (CW)
Last Man Standing (ABC)
Law & Order: SVU (NBC)
The Middle (ABC)
Modern Family (ABC)
New Girl (Fox)
Nikita (CW)
The Office (NBC)
Once Upon a Time (ABC)
Parenthood (NBC)
Parks and Recreation (NBC)
Private Practice (ABC)
Raising Hope (Fox)
Revenge (ABC)
Scandal (ABC)
Shark Tank (ABC)
Suburgatory (ABC)
Supernatural (CW)
Touch (Fox)
Undercover Boss (CBS)
Up All Night (NBC)
The Vampire Diaries (CW)
Wife Swap (ABC)
Whitney (NBC)

*As yet undecided*
Supposed to be looking good.
American Idol (Fox)
The Biggest Loser (NBC)
Bob's Burgers (Fox)
Celebrity Apprentice (NBC)
Rob (CBS)
Two and a Half Men (CBS)

More likely to not make it according to the link above (others have that Rob show as unlikely)
CSI: Miami (CBS)
CSI: NY (CBS)
The Firm (NBC)
Remodeled (CW)
Rules of Engagement (CBS)
Unforgettable (CBS)


--------------------------

I am slowly stopping watching TV in any form and had not really seen many of the cancelled ones although I tried to get breaking in back into the rotation since it came back but never got around to it. 
I think they might have got the cancellations (note I actually mean cancellations as opposed to shows ending "naturally") reasonably "correct" as far as quality goes this year (Awake is about the only thing I see with eyebrows raised although it is a network sci fi show so I do not think anybody expected it to continue) and maybe even kept weaker shows they could have lost.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 12, 2012)

Quite a shame how some shit TV shows (in my opinion) are left while really good ones get cancelled.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2012)

There have been many years I would have agreed whole heartedly AlanJohn but this year I have no real complaints - House was always set to end, Chuck too for the most part and Terra Nova was never going to last and everybody knew it which pretty much leaves Awake and again network sci fi.


----------



## Gahars (May 13, 2012)

Wait, they might be ending CSI: Miami? Now how will the nation get its fix of David Caruso, sunglasses, and one liners?


----------



## smile72 (May 13, 2012)

I'm a little sad that 30 Rock will be ending next season and Community has only gotten 13 episodes so far (I don't foresee it getting any more, unless NBC has a horrible 2012-2013 season).


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 13, 2012)

Wait, The Finder got canned? Aw, I really liked that show... the finale was definitely not a fitting end, either.

Wonder if any other network could or would pick it up. It'd probably be right at home on USA.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 13, 2012)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Wait, The Finder got canned? Aw, I really liked that show... the finale was definitely not a fitting end, either.
> 
> Wonder if any other network could or would pick it up. It'd probably be right at home on USA.



I hate stations nowadays. I was a huge fan of FlashForward. Greatest story ever told in a television series I find. And unlike Lost, it actually answered questions the next episode, instead of dragging it out, but it also created new ones. There was a huge campaign to save that show and ABC just ignored it, and now all the actors went onto different shows so there's no hope for it at all. Especially after the ending, god damn I loved that ending.

Anyways, it's weird that a lot of the canceled shows, I never even heard of.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 13, 2012)

Yeah, it's disappointing, but if a show's not bring in as much bacon as they want, it rarely matters how the fans feel.

Speaking of fan campaigns, though, there's apparently already a petition with almost 1400 signatures for The Finder (though I'm sure I'm one of only a few here who care). Usually I wouldn't bother with these, but hey, if Fringe got another season, why not?


http://www.thepetitionsite.com/406/663/146/save-the-finder-on-fox/


----------



## jonesman99 (May 13, 2012)

The only reason the 2 CSI spinoffs are getting on the fence is because Miami is comes on at erratic times on Sundays due to its sports lineup and other shows it HAS to air, and as for NY, they air that show inbetween two other shows on a Friday night, that no really watches in the first place. Now if they gave comedy its own night and all the CSI's their own just like NCIS, they wouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 13, 2012)

I still can't believe shit shows like Big Bang Theory, Whitney, and Glee get renewed.

But Community is still alive so I'm good. It's pretty much the only show I follow nowadays outside of Legend of Korra.


----------



## yuyuyup (May 13, 2012)

I hope they renew the fox toons "Bob's Burgers" and "Napoleon Dynamite"


----------



## Depravo (May 13, 2012)

Damn, I rather enjoyed Alcatraz.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 13, 2012)

The Firm might be cancelled?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 14, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> Renewals so far
> 
> Person of Interest


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2012)

More new stuff.
http://www.tvguide.com/News/CBS-Cancels-Unforgettable-NYC22-Rob-1047459.aspx
http://www.tvguide.com/News/CBS-Cancels-CSI-Miami-1047457.aspx

Cancelled
Unforgettable
CSI Miami
Rob
NYC 22

Renewed
CSI: NY

----

Unforgettable I saw a couple of episodes of when it was on. Nothing special at all.
CSI Miami... in a post wire world it takes some serious crime drama for me to bother with. A few things have got close but CSI of any flavour (or is there just one?) was probably the thing that marked the turning point.


----------



## smile72 (May 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I still can't believe shit shows like Big Bang Theory, Whitney, and Glee get renewed.
> 
> But Community is still alive so I'm good. It's pretty much the only show I follow nowadays outside of Legend of Korra.


Don't hate on Glee. But Community will be on Fridays for 2012-2013 so it might as well be dead, because Fridays are normally a death slot for a show. At least Whitney is also on Fridays.


----------



## Gahars (May 16, 2012)

smile72 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > I still can't believe shit shows like Big Bang Theory, Whitney, and Glee get renewed.
> ...



Glee is an awful and shallow waste of time. It's like God spilled and made a mess of a television show.


----------



## smile72 (May 16, 2012)

Gahars said:


> smile72 said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


I enjoy Glee, though to be fair I love musicals. I mainly watch it for Lea Michele, since she's not going to be in season 4, I don't know if I will still watch it next season, I'll give the first episode a try. But anyway Glee is awesome (kinda).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 16, 2012)

smile72 said:


> I enjoy Glee, though to be fair I love musicals. I mainly watch it for Lea Michele, since she's not going to be in season 4, I don't know if I will still watch it next season, I'll give the first episode a try. But anyway Glee is awesome (kinda).



Glee has taken too many great songs and just completely shat over them. Like what fuckhead over at the Glee production offices thought doing a Rocky Horror Picture Show episode was a good idea? It's fucking Glee. It's not the fucking Rocky Horror Picture Show.

I guess they just enjoy making money off of trendy hipsters and not having to pay much to writers since half their content is fucking songs they didn't even write. "Oh, we need Character X to show romantic interest in Character Y? Why waste time writing that in when we can have them do some terrible romantic duet?" At least quality shows that have musical episodes write their own goddamn music. Community had a musical episode and it was original music, Scrubs had a musical episode and it was original music. Glee just rips it from other places. It's the Moulin Rouge of shitty television.


----------



## smile72 (May 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> smile72 said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy Glee, though to be fair I love musicals. I mainly watch it for Lea Michele, since she's not going to be in season 4, I don't know if I will still watch it next season, I'll give the first episode a try. But anyway Glee is awesome (kinda).
> ...


To be fair though, they are a glee club,to my knowledge a lot of glee clubs cover songs.


----------



## Gahars (May 16, 2012)

smile72 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > smile72 said:
> ...



I have no problem with musicals, and there's a lot I really enjoy. I just have a problem with *bad* musicals.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 16, 2012)

smile72 said:


> To be fair though, they are a glee club,to my knowledge a lot of glee clubs cover songs.



So why develop a show around a glee club then? Oh yeah, I forgot, they're lazy.


----------



## smile72 (May 16, 2012)

Gahars said:


> smile72 said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


I think Glee is enjoyable at times, and sometimes (not often) it's a bit predictable and boring.


----------



## Gahars (May 16, 2012)

@*smile72*

Of course they have to write scripts and "develop" characters; every single tv show does that. The problem is, the scripts and characters they have are hackneyed, cliche, poorly conceived, or trying too hard to be shocking and relevant.


----------



## prowler (May 16, 2012)

goodbye desperate housewives ):


----------



## smile72 (May 16, 2012)

Gahars said:


> @*smile72*
> 
> Of course they have to write scripts and "develop" characters; every single tv show does that. The problem is, the scripts and characters they have are hackneyed, cliche, poorly conceived, or trying too hard to be shocking and relevant.


Yes, I know. Well we will agree to disagree.Glee is awesome.





prowler said:


> goodbye desperate housewives ):


I know it's sad to say goodbye to Desperate Housewives after 8 years. But it's their time to go.


----------



## Joe88 (May 17, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> More new stuff.
> http://www.tvguide.com/News/CBS-Cancels-Unforgettable-NYC22-Rob-1047459.aspx
> http://www.tvguide.com/News/CBS-Cancels-CSI-Miami-1047457.aspx
> 
> ...



CSI Miami is maybe the only one I actually cared about

Rob was just a racist show so no surprise it got cancelled

Im pretty sure CBS will keep everything else, havnt heard anything particularly bad about their other shows


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 7, 2012)

With the new season a week or two away (sometimes more like three) I went and had a look back as what happened since and that does include a lot of cable stuff.
Non cable chart
http://tvdonewright.com/2012-2013-preview/2012-2013-renewal-cancellation-chart/

Apparently unforgettable is not cancelled any more ( http://tvdonewright.com/2012/06/cbs-saves-unforgettable-from-cancellation/ ) which was a bit of a shocker but not outrageous.

Sanctuary is apparently gone which was a shame although for me it was mainly a Saturday morning TV show. There are a bunch more and some of those have now been and gone as the summer has now happened.
Just the cancellations 
Sanctuary
Spartacus: War Of The Damned
Breakout Kings
Dog the bounty hunter
Weeds (series 8 was the last)
John King

http://www.tvrage.com/news/1233/arrivals-returns-departures-07-09-2012
http://www.tvrage.com/news/1143/arrivals-returns-departures-06-19-2012
http://www.tvrage.com/news/1136/arrivals-returns-departures-06-18-2012
http://www.tvrage.com/news/1031/arrivals-returns-departures-upfronts-week-part-3
http://www.tvrage.com/news/1028/arrivals-returns-departures-upfronts-week-part-2
http://www.tvrage.com/news/1025/arrivals-returns-departures-upfronts-week-part-1

Edit another
Fringe has a final series set to end February- http://www.tvrage.com/news/1992/fringe-s-fifth-and-final-season-to-conclude-in-february-2013


----------

